# We have lift off!! Sort of...



## katia (Oct 15, 2010)

Lately I have been being all sorts of paranoid about Myla's ears. She is exactly 122 days old today and teething like crazzzzzy.

Her ears up until yesterday tended to be in a comb over type do. haha Which, honestly, was pretty hilarious. 

But today I woke up and look what I have now!










The other ears pops up randomly sometimes. I'm just so excited. I love watching her change.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Soooo cute!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's the cutest thing I've seen in a long long time! So adorable- I love the teepee ear stage, you'll have to take a picture of that. She's so pretty


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Lol!!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Very cute!! Love it!!!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Super cute!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL it looks like she is trying to ask a question by raising her ear 

My first clue that both ears would be fine was when Jax tilted his head down to eat and they both stood fine but when he lifted it back up they fell down...


----------



## katia (Oct 15, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> LOL it looks like she is trying to ask a question by raising her ear
> 
> My first clue that both ears would be fine was when Jax tilted his head down to eat and they both stood fine but when he lifted it back up they fell down...


Her's do that! I just get overly concerned. I swear, I can't even imagine how horrible I'll be when I have an actual HUMAN BABY. haha

I think I've researched everything under the sun to make sure I know everything about everything, you know...just in case.

But she is doing great. A little small, but it means I get to hold her longer. So I am fine with it. 

Plus I let the bf dogsit her yesterday for a little bit so I could run grab food, and she sat by the front door waiting for me until I got back. I felt pretty loved. I won't lie.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks just like Abby looked at the same age. Same dark face and flop-ear.
But, baby, look at her now.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

That is a perfect picture! Love it!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

She's looking great! Her red is starting to turn, she's going to be a looker!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Love it!!! My mini-aussie has one ear that stands up and one ear that folds, permanently ... when my white shepherd, Willow (in my avatar), was going thru that ear phase, she had one ear up and one ear folded for awhile ... it looked like she was trying to imitate her 'big' brother. I love the crazy ear phase!


----------



## Schatzi09 (Sep 10, 2010)

beautiful pup! also the Picture is fantastic as well! Looks like something out of a magazine!


----------



## katia (Oct 15, 2010)

I love the reds she has that are coming out! I'm a huge fan of the red and black (biased...I grew up in a home with a red and black shepherd). 

The crazy ear phase is fun. I think the goofy ears add personality. The are like little antenna all over the place. haha 

Schatzi09 - thanks for the compliment!! I do photography as part of my living. Normally I stick with human subjects. A pup is not easy, at all. I got that picture by telling her to "sit" while dangling a treat in front of me. haha I can tell you that in my experience, it's easier to take pictures of a toddler than of a puppy. Unless that puppy is asleep. 

I'm loving the puppy stage. She is really a relatively easy pup. When she is tired, she gets extra ornery. But otherwise, she does great. That said, I can not WAIT to see what she looks like full grown.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Mine did the comb over to lift off too. I loved the comb over phase!!!

We did not get full ups till about 4.5 months.

This was him earlier










and now at 5 months old


----------



## blt88 (Nov 27, 2010)

awww


----------

